# homemade laundry soap



## mainegirl

woo hooo! this homestead-poser makes her own laundry soap and was wondering if anyone else does. Ques: always used Fels Naptha and now ordered some Zote and wondered if anyone else makes it with Zote.


----------



## fffarmergirl

I've been making mine for years using the Fels Naptha. It works well, for the most part, but every once in a while I have to wash all the clothes in store-bought laundry det. I've noticed that, if I use the homemade stuff, I have to be absolutely sure to get the clothes right into the dryer. They that "off" smell from sitting in the washer too long a lot faster and once they get it, it won't come out using the homemade.


----------



## HOTW

I make all my laundry soap with homemade lye soap-no fragrance in the soap.Ido rinse with vinegar with essential oil added and that gets rid of the odor issue. I have a front loader and have neverhad an issue with any homemade products.


----------



## SeedSister

I have used Zote before with good results. I have also gone to Festival and Carnival and purchased their bars of lye laundry soap that are scented usually lavendar. Makes great detergent and for only 69 cents a bar!


----------



## mainegirl

i am trying to wean myself off of my dryer and i noticed that off smell, too, if i wasn't right there to hang the clothes up by the woodstove...had to rewash some...too icky to wear...i use vinegar in my rinse and they still got weird.....either way , just cooked up four gallons of the Zote stuff...smell reminds me of Ivory


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I've used mostly my own home-made soap and remains of commercial bar soaps. I have both Fels-Naptha and Zote, and will use one or the other next time I need to make laundry soap. I LOVE how clean my clothes get and how cheap the soap is...even better when I use the wringer washer as the clothes can agitate as long as I feel they need it to get out tougher dirt.


----------



## maricybele

I use just a box of washing soda, a box of borax and a box of oxiclean type cleaner (Sodium Percarbonate and Sodium Carbonate).


----------



## prairie hill

We _really_ appreciate our homemade stuff. Not only is it astoundingly cheaper, but even kind of fun to make. I am the only one so far in our fellowship group using it, and we have a lady's fellowship this Sunday afternoon. There was an enthusiastic response when it was mentioned, so I am going to show them how to make it and we'll get some more frugal livin' going. 

I'm probably using the same recipe that most here are (Fels, 20 Mule Team Borax and A & H Washing Soda). I have always used Fels for the bar, and came to check and see if anyone has used Zote, as it is easier to obtain around here. Cool - someone answered my Q already!

Thanks!


----------



## mainegirl

not only have i found that it is less expensive, but the Zote is three times as big! woo hoo


----------



## JohnP

Yup

Washing Soda
Borax
Zote/FelsNaptha


----------



## yikes

I have searched and read old posts on this. Some questions were unanswered. Does this work well using only cold water to wash and rinse? Is there any soap build up in the plumbing?
I do not know, what is zote?
Thanks.


----------



## mainegirl

yikes said:


> I have searched and read old posts on this. Some questions were unanswered. Does this work well using only cold water to wash and rinse? Is there any soap build up in the plumbing?
> I do not know, what is zote?
> Thanks.


I wash all of my clothes in cold water and never have an issue with build up. no soap build up in plumbing as true soap does not cause soap scum like detergent soaps do. 

Zote is a mexican made laundry bar...i ordered mine from Walgreens...even with shipping, it was cheaper than Fels-Naptha bought locally. it is essentially a hardcore Ivory soap....dries your hands out as it is harsh but don't it clean clothes! smells like Ivory and Citronella...i like it....


----------



## Marcia in MT

We have hard water, so soap is out for us. It DOES leave scum on the clothes, the washer, and the pipes -- it forms a precipitate with the minerals in the water. Putting some vinegar in the rinse helps, but not enough.

So I stick with liquid detergents, as the powdered ones had caused problems, too.

I have read in the various threads on this subject that people have successfully used Ivory soap, along with Zote and Fels Naptha.


----------



## SheilaOH

Yup, I've been doing homemade laundry detergent for about 3-4 months now. A whole lot less expensive. Originally, I made mine with Fels Napa, but yesterday, tried Irish Spring. (I liked the way the orignial soap smelled.) Seems to work pretty well so far.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

mainegirl said:


> as true soap does not cause soap scum like detergent soaps do.


Unless cheleating agents are used in soap, then yes, true soap causes soap scum. If you have hard water, you may see more of it.

Soaps like Fels Naptha & Zote contain a brightener. I like using the soap/washing soda/borax for a pre-soak, but always use detergent for my laundry (and I've been a soap maker since '99). Detergent cleans our clothes better than soap. By using a presoak, I don't have to use as much detergent.


----------



## SueInMichigan

This past weekend I took the plunge and whipped up my first batch of homemade laundry soap (Fels Naptha, Borax, Washing Soda, Baking Soda). Biggest problem was where to put all the finished product, LOL! Did a test load of laundry, and it worked GREAT, even cleaning the horse goobers from my barn coat! I'm hooked!


----------



## Mrs. Weasly

We've been using hm laundry soap for several years with no complaints--a gel using fels naptha, borax, and washing soda. Have recently started making my own automatic dishwasher detergent too--mix 2 cups borax with 2 cups washing soda, use 2 tablespoons per load, and add vinegar to the rinse aid dispenser...I'm thrilled with the results.


----------



## therunbunch

We use Fels Naptha and have for the past couple of years.. BUT.. I REALLY MISS the smell of store soap  If someone has a remedy please PM me.


----------



## therunbunch

Mrs. Weasly said:


> We've been using hm laundry soap for several years with no complaints--a gel using fels naptha, borax, and washing soda. Have recently started making my own automatic dishwasher detergent too--mix 2 cups borax with 2 cups washing soda, use 2 tablespoons per load, and add vinegar to the rinse aid dispenser...I'm thrilled with the results.


Seems like I tried that once and it left this powdery residue on everything. I'm assuming it doesn't do that to you!


----------



## countrygirl84

1 quart Water (boiling)
2 cups Bar soap (grated)
2 cups Borax
2 cups Washing Soda

* Add finely grated bar soap to the boiling water and stir until soap is melted. You can keep on low heat until soap is melted.
* Pour the soap water into a large, clean pail and add the Borax and Washing Soda. Stir well until all is dissolved.
* Add 2 gallons of water, stir until well mixed.
* Cover pail and use 1/4 cup for each load of laundry. Stir the soap each time you use it (will gel).



You can add between 10 to 15 drops of essential oil (per 2 gallons) to your homemade laundry detergent. Add once the soap has cooled to room temperature. Stir well and cover.

Essential oil ideas: lavender, rosemary, tea tree oil


For the bar soaps required in the recipes, you could try Fels-Naptha, Ivory soap, Sunlight bar soap, Kirk&#8217;s Hardwater Castile, and Zote. Don&#8217;t use heavily perfumed soaps.


----------



## countrygirl84

countrygirl84 said:


> 1 quart Water (boiling)
> 2 cups Bar soap (grated)
> 2 cups Borax
> 2 cups Washing Soda
> 
> * Add finely grated bar soap to the boiling water and stir until soap is melted. You can keep on low heat until soap is melted.
> * Pour the soap water into a large, clean pail and add the Borax and Washing Soda. Stir well until all is dissolved.
> * Add 2 gallons of water, stir until well mixed.
> * Cover pail and use 1/4 cup for each load of laundry. Stir the soap each time you use it (will gel).
> 
> 
> 
> You can add between 10 to 15 drops of essential oil (per 2 gallons) to your homemade laundry detergent. Add once the soap has cooled to room temperature. Stir well and cover.
> 
> Essential oil ideas: lavender, rosemary, tea tree oil


you can find more recipes at this web site http://tipnut.com/10-homemade-laundry-soap-detergent-recipes/


----------



## kaitala

Made up my first batch today. It seemed to work pretty well, I didn't add any oxyclean to the load, so the whites weren't all that bright. Is there an alternative to oxyclean that will be much cheaper and brighten everything a bit more?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

I'm with you Kaitala, Oxyclean is so expensive and I use a lot of it for vintage table linens. Same thing with printed hankies. Washing soda and borax just don't seem to do the job for soaking old stains out. A lot of times the stains are from contact with wood or cardboard.


----------



## kaitala

I guess hydrogen peroxide could be used in the bleach dispenser, isn't that the main component of the "non-bleach alternatives"? I can't find big jugs of it, though. I think buying the small first-aid sized ones would be almost as expensive as the oxyclean.

Should I merely justify the price of OxyClean with the fact the homemade stuff is less than a penny a load?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Just remembered you can get a stronger solution of hydrogen peroxide as a beauty supply. I still use Mrs. Stewart's Bluing for sheets and towels to get that "bright white" look.

And Oxyclean doesn't say what it's made of on the container anymore, just that it's not chlorine bleach. Always thought it was oxygen bleach, whatever that is. Remember Biz, the enzyme presoak? Seems like they changed that formula and now I don't see it on the shelves anymore. On a good note, I see that Oxyclean is made in the USA for Orange Glo

Oh! Just noticed the name is spelled with an i - their webside (oxiclean.com) FAQ's just say:
" activated when added to water (warm or hot water work best). Oxygen is released..."; "the blue crystals are "soil-disbursing agents", & "More than 95% of the ingredients are minerals, or break down into minerals and components that are readily found in our natural environment. ..breaks down into oxygen and soda ash when mixed with ordinary water."


----------



## Tim1257

Will octagon soap work in place of the Fels?

Thanks....


----------



## Ryan NC

Tim1257 said:


> Will octagon soap work in place of the Fels?
> 
> Thanks....


Yup, works great still has no smell, a bonus for me but the Mrs wants it to smell like flowers.


----------



## kaitala

Tim1257 said:


> Will octagon soap work in place of the Fels?
> 
> Thanks....


That's what I used. Has a nice clean smell when you pour it, but doesn't leave any smell on the clothes.

I was under the impression that oxiclean was a version of hydrogen perOXIde. Isn't that what Clorox 2 is, as well? And isn't clorox 2 cheaper? Why do I buy oxiclean???? LOL!

Good idea about the peroxide at salons. 

I was thinking about taking a trip to my local janitorial supply, as well, to see what they offer. Institutions that do their own laundry, especially laundries that do cooks jackets, table linens, lab coats etc. can't be paying retail for oxiclean! 

Does anyone on here work at an institution that does laundry? Do you know their secret to bright bright whites? Is it all expensive chemicals?


----------



## Trixie

*kaitala* What a great idea going to a commercial supply store.

I made some detergent using Zote. I haven't used it much, just when I'm using hot water, and it worked fine. I couldn't get washing soda, but read there is a product, don't remember the name, that is the same as washing soda, but is sold for use in swimming pools. That's what I used.

I didn't know if it would work in cold water - seems it does, huh?

As for Zote soap, I like it for just about everything. I use it for bath soap, have used it to wash my hair. I have used it for washing dishes as well.

I use the homemade shampoo recipe I got on the Tightwad Tips thread, - it's great for me.


----------



## HTG_zoo

We've been making our own laundry soap for a couple years now. I've found that the sun is our ally in keeping things white and killing off the off smell when you leave things in the washer too long. I've also found that running a quick rinse cycle with a little vinegar or bleach in the water once a week helps keep the washer from getting a funky smell of it's own.

We use Ivory for our bar soap component, but I've used other soaps and they all turned out ok.


----------



## pamda

Dollar Tree has a container of oxy type stuff that works really well. I am going to make my detergent today for the first time and will add one for whitening as we have really hard water. I was told to add baking soda too. with the washing soda.


----------



## KyMama

I use a bar of Ivory, 1 cup Borax, 1 cup Washing Soda, and Â½ cup Baking Soda. I also use vinegar in the rinse dispenser with 5-6 drops of lemon essential oil. Do I need to be worried about build up in the pipes? The good thing about my washer is it is only about 2 ft from my main drain so it is not running the length of the house or anything. 

I have noticed the smell of the clothes and the washer if anything is left in there too long. About once a month I run a rinse with just the vinegar and it helps with the smell, it is a front load washer if that makes a difference.

I've been trying to use my dryer less and less, so I am using the clothesline outside and my drying rack indoors when the weather is bad or it is too late. There is big difference in the feel of the new clothes and our old clothes. The old ones that have been washed a lot with detergent are stiff from the line no matter what I do. The new ones that have only had homemade with vinegar come off the line really soft. To me, this proves the build up of the laundry products on our clothes. What do y'all think?


----------

